# Fake smoking action!



## ShawnBC

My girlfriend and I were fooling around with my DSLR tonight, and I wanted a picture of me with a cigar.

Since I can't light up in the house, that's what came up. Not bad for a unlit cigar?


----------



## Cigary

Looks like a very studious professional....it would be better if there was smoke coming from the end though.


----------



## salmonfly

Nice picture Bro but you do know there is something missing? :flame:

Hummm you should know by now that there is no smoke without fire.:ss


----------



## tobacmon

What--you can't light up inside the Hiz-House!

What the Sam-Hills going on here?

Nice pic!--Good luck with firing that puppy up in your abode!


----------



## funbags

Where's the Bow-tie??


----------



## swingerofbirches

I'd have preferred to see the cuff of your button up come out past the cuff of your cardigan ... either way, can't go wrong having fun with cameras and cigars.


----------



## cubanrob19

here ya go ... I fixed the "not able to smoke in the house" issue


----------



## funbags

And I added the missing bow-tie. you are welcome.


----------



## Fuzzy

Being a Derelict, I want to see a picture of your girlfriend with a cigar


----------



## Cigary

You know we know it's photochopped...right?


----------



## funbags

Cigary said:


> You know we know it's photochopped...right?


what the mustache?


----------



## primetime76

That is a very nice sweater...but do they sell it in a mens version? ound:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I could have use my time better.......But I didn't!


----------



## BillyVoltaire

I love Photoshop, it makes the world a much funner place.

BV


----------



## funbags

Wow is ShawnBC going to be surprised how this thread went . (HEHE)


----------



## jimbo1

really love the Mr. Roger's sweater............


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That about sums up the creep factor. You are one creepy guy Shawn!


----------



## Zogg

Oh dear..


----------



## Aficionado82

good stuff guys :lol:


----------



## ShawnBC

Wow you guys really didn't love the sweater LOL!


----------



## szyzk

NoShhhSherlock said:


>


Somebody's getting RG!


----------



## max gas

The Mr. Rodgers cardigan is very nice but the thing that's got me jealous is that you have a monkey and Midget Clown in your house. You are one lucky SOB!!!



NoShhhSherlock said:


> That about sums up the creep factor. You are one creepy guy Shawn!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

max gas said:


> The Mr. Rodgers cardigan is very nice but the thing that's got me jealous is that you have a monkey and Midget Clown in your house. You are one lucky SOB!!!


Not just any clown, he is Mr. Rogers! Now I know why I never watched the guy as a kid, he would have scared the crap out of me! mr.rogers demon clown - YouTube

Sorry for massively derailing you're thread Shawn, that is a great pic. :hat:


----------



## lebz

HAHAHAHA this is awesome

Thanks for kick starting my Friday AM.. monkey is the best


----------



## primetime76

I think that we all need to RG ShawnBC for handling this so damn well...LOL


----------



## ckay

hahahahahahaha...best thread on Puff!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Is this better Shawn?  Lol.


----------



## Oldmso54

Message to self: Never, ever post a pic of yourself on Puff again!!


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Message to self: Never, ever post a pic of yourself on Puff again!!


Why not? What happened to this one? Doesn't ShawnBC have a monicle wearing monkey and a painted on bow tie?


----------



## funbags

I hope he makes it his avatar!


----------



## ShawnBC

Why not? Let's see if my skills are good enough to let me use this picture as my avatar!


----------



## vtxcigar

Shawn, you're a good egg! Just don't smoke one, I'm saying that from experience. . .

RG to you.


----------



## sweater88

so never pass out at a party, and never post pics of yourself on Puff...new rules to live by...:faint:


----------



## Hinson

ShawnBC said:


> Why not? Let's see if my skills are good enough to let me use this picture as my avatar!


I'm glad you got a sense of humor about this cause it's been cracking me up!!


----------



## chef-zorba

:ss I think everyone should have a picture like this!!


----------



## max gas

sweater88 said:


> so never pass out at a party, and never post pics of yourself on Puff...new rules to live by...:faint:


passing out at a party might be the better option


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Oldmso54 said:


> Message to self: Never, ever post a pic of yourself on Puff again!!


I thought that was self-evident....apparently from this post it is not!


----------



## yaqui

That is funny stuff guys.


----------



## ginomontreal

love the sweater key feature in the picture


----------



## bombsquadmike007

Bad monkey


----------



## Vitulla

totally unrelated...did you go to concordia? i swear you were in one of my classes

and i also like the cardigan, very montreal of you hahaha


----------



## ShawnBC

Nah man, Sherbrooke University for me! Bachelor in Sciences of Nursing.


----------

